# Gif/Memes/Photoshops of Adrien Broner. Pretty cool stuff.



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## JeffJoiner

I think he convinced himself a loss would ruin everything. He's I a bad mental place there.


----------



## Pork N Chili

Is he pushing an invisible shopping cart?


----------



## Uncle Rico




----------



## Medicine

Have fun crying your self to sleep Broner...you ******.


----------



## Squire

Knocked down twice, headbutted, bummed and then stormed out in a huff while being pelted with beer and probably piss. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy :happy


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## TSOL

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Uncle Rico said:


>


Broners in pain there. You play sports you dont play boxing.


----------



## From Russia

JeffJoiner said:


> I think he convinced himself a loss would ruin everything. He's I a bad mental place there.


this. That loss was embarassing and Broners huge ego shrinked, i am pretty sure he will get a deep depression


----------



## Squire

Nice one :lol:

The boxing world celebrates :happy


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## Uncle Rico

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Pork N Chili said:


> Is he pushing an invisible shopping cart?


Oh my god :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pork N Chili said:


> Is he pushing an invisible shopping cart?


:lol: LMFAO. What a quote.
I see it too. rofl.


----------



## nvs




----------



## Divi253

FelixTrinidad said:


>





FelixTrinidad said:


>


:lol: Can't front those are good.


----------



## nvs




----------



## FelixTrinidad

nvs said:


>


:smile


----------



## Brauer

Do you have the gif of him entering through the tunnel? So we can compare his expressions :yep


----------



## JMP

Pork N Chili said:


> Is he pushing an invisible shopping cart?


Shit :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad

WE NEED MORE.

THE CREATIVE ARTISTS NEED TO GET TO WORK the next few days!!!!!


----------



## Brauer

Shiit man, I need to learn to do photoshop :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Hahha..props to whoever made this one.


----------



## tliang1000

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:rofl


----------



## TheBoxingfan101

FelixTrinidad said:


>


already seen some funny ones flying around,
but this one just cracked me up so badly lmaooo


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## nvs




----------



## Brauer

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

nvs said:


>


:rofl


----------



## PRINCE




----------



## Theron

:happy


----------



## ~Cellzki~

PRINCE said:


>


:lol: not gonna front, we were cracking up when we saw that. Maidana definitely got broner back in a big way..


----------



## errsta




----------



## PRINCE




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## TSOL

nvs said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Theron

:rofl This whole thread is perfection, needa keep this going for a few days as celebration


----------



## PRINCE




----------



## Ilesey

:rofl


----------



## Kush

:rofl


----------



## Kush

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:lol: genius


----------



## Executioner




----------



## MadcapMaxie

This whole thread man...


----------



## Medicine

While walking back through the crowd like a bitch one guy in the audience dumps his whole cup right on top of Broners head....,Some one please make that gif.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

So many potential gifs from this fight :lol:


----------



## janeschicken

This could be a legendary thread.


----------



## conradically

errsta said:


>


that is beyond the pale.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Boxing/comments/1swye2

Click the links for Gifs throughout the fight


----------



## MadcapMaxie




----------



## Cableaddict

Pork N Chili said:


> Is he pushing an invisible shopping cart?


He's shoving an invisible opponent. (Thinks the fight is still going on!)

- And an invisible ref is warning him for the 13th time, without deducting an invisible point.


----------



## Cableaddict

Uncle Rico said:


>


"... Is that the announcer man? "

(Broner is the new Direll.)


----------



## FelixTrinidad

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...hters-of-all-times-CountDown-39-Carlos-Monzon


----------



## MadcapMaxie

FelixTrinidad said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...hters-of-all-times-CountDown-39-Carlos-Monzon


FUCKING BEST ONE YET :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## bjl12

Medicine said:


> While walking back through the crowd like a bitch one guy in the audience dumps his whole cup right on top of Broners head....,Some one please make that gif.


i would like to see this one


----------



## megavolt

FUCKin hell I missed the fight. I'll catch it tomorrow, but looks pretty golden so far lol


----------



## Blanco

janeschicken said:


> This could be a legendary thread.


Has the potential for classic status for real LOL


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood

nvs said:


>


OMFG...Lmfao.


----------



## 1st Contact




----------



## Them Bones

Nice little vine titled...
"Chino's dick had broner walking like..."


----------



## PRINCE

[video]http://distilleryvesper5-5.ak.instagram.com/78ae576c655711e3affc0e66a22047f1_101.mp4[/video]


----------



## Theron

1st Contact said:


>





Them Bones said:


> Nice little vine titled...
> "Chino's dick had broner walking like..."


Never stop this thread could be ATG thread


----------



## TSOL

He got his hair brushed :happy


----------



## tliang1000

TSOL said:


> He got his hair brushed :happy


Str8 up G, showed good sportsmanship and subtlety took another shot at him.


----------



## Theron

TSOL said:


> He got his hair brushed :happy


:lol: Maiada the fukn man


----------



## 1st Contact




----------



## Cableaddict

TSOL said:


>


Maidana brushing after the bell !

I'm surprised that ref didn't deduct another point.


----------



## Elite

Cableaddict said:


> Maidana brushing after the bell !
> 
> I'm surprised that ref didn't deduct another point.


Ok.... We got the point. You've made it cleared already.:lol: Just be happy that Boner got tapped literally....:rofl


----------



## PRINCE




----------



## Zopilote

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad

Someone finally made a gif of 'Broner's entrance' and 'Exit'

How do you 'insert' the gifs so people don't have to click the link?

http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/9132/h1i.gif

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rO1_WD0limI/Uq0zq2V6g7I/AAAAAAAA-Nc/BHa1gEP8O-U/s1600/21.gif


----------



## Kieran

conradically said:


> that is beyond the pale.


:rofl


----------



## Felix

FelixTrinidad said:


> Someone finally made a gif of 'Broner's entrance' and 'Exit'
> 
> How do you 'insert' the gifs so people don't have to click the link?


Like that.


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## wrimc

Gary Hyde just posted this on FB :rofl

"They call me the can man African, Dominican American Argentin........ oh shit"


----------



## Dazl1212

MadcapMaxie said:


> This whole thread man...


Your avatar man... Its amazing :lol:


----------



## Felix

FelixTrinidad said:


>


Broner got some nice legs on him there...I wanna see the original picture.


----------



## PRINCE




----------



## Rock702




----------



## Rock702




----------



## ChampionsForever

Just watched the fight, Maidana beat that dick down! Jesus, he will be pissing blood for a week, brutal body shots and left hooks, Broner showed great heart, he's a tough guy, but not as tough as Chino ha!.

This fight makes Khan look good tho, he did what Broner couldn't, it's probably the stand out win on Khans record now.


----------



## ChampionsForever

Im also pissed off for letting this fight come and go without giving the underdog much thought, the writing was on the wall for Broner after the Ponce de Leon fight, Paulie won about 5 rounds against him, even Gavin Rees won a few rounds, he was never going to be another Floyd, I bet and lost 100 quid on Maidana beating Khan, I could have been redeemed with this fight. Still, a great way to end the year, Broner can campaign at 140 and be a top fighter still, but this won't be his only loss believe me. And Maidana can go on to great things, but Floyd will bore him to death over 12 rounds, I hope that doesn't get made.


----------



## nvs




----------



## EvianMcGirt

Felix said:


> Broner got some nice legs on him there...I wanna see the original picture.


Great minds think alike. :lol:










Papa's got a new porn fetish......


----------



## Jay

No photoshop needed.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Ya know...it's ya boy...AB...About Bedtime


----------



## MadcapMaxie

PRINCE said:


>


Even looking at the gif of him exiting his jaw is swolen as fuck. Might be broken.


----------



## Markyboy86




----------



## RDJ

Pork N Chili said:


> Is he pushing an invisible shopping cart?


:lol:


----------



## Chatty




----------



## tliang1000

Chatty said:


>


:rofl


----------



## DaCrooked

Lol, this shit is funny as hell I can't lie:lol:


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Chatty said:


>


Oh man they got my boy Broner on blast. Man I hope he pulls it together. That shit is funny as hell though! Man


----------



## Mexi-Box

Them Bones said:


> Nice little vine titled...
> "Chino's dick had broner walking like..."


:rofl Holy shit that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Kissan

Are there actually people who do like Broner?


----------



## Kissan

Btw: I hope he is good. All the bitching and hating aside, I hope his health is ok


----------



## PJ.

Kissan said:


> Are there actually people who do like Broner?


There is one poster on here who created a thread "Broner is in shape...."


----------



## mishima

lol best thread in a long time


----------



## BunnyGibbons

Broner had this shit coming. Live by social media, die by social media.


----------



## tommygun711

Kissan said:


> Are there actually people who do like Broner?


yeah, @turbotime and @Pimp C do.


----------



## dyna

I like Broner


----------



## tommygun711




----------



## igor_otsky

this thread is gold. had me laughing


----------



## Felix

EvianMcGirt said:


> Great minds think alike. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papa's got a new porn fetish......


She's quite tidy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Theron said:


> :rofl This whole thread is perfection, needa keep this going for a few days as celebration


:happy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Markyboy86 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## bjl12

FelixTrinidad said:


>


Seriously...this dude's at the very least bisexual. Kind of ****** shit is this? And I've seen other pics where he does shit like this. Fuckin queer


----------



## bjl12

Medicine said:


> While walking back through the crowd like a bitch one guy in the audience dumps his whole cup right on top of Broners head....,Some one please make that gif.


This is very important. Please someone make this


----------



## nvs

Medicine said:


> While walking back through the crowd like a bitch one guy in the audience dumps his whole cup right on top of Broners head....,Some one please make that gif.


+1 !


----------



## BUMPY

:rofl fucking hell I knew this would happen eventually, I'm just over the moon that it happened so soon!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

PRINCE said:


>


Number 1 for me


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

FelixTrinidad said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...hters-of-all-times-CountDown-39-Carlos-Monzon


:lol:


----------



## tommygun711




----------



## TheBoxingfan101

Adrian Broner Pre and Post Fight Interview (Spoof) :lol:


----------



## Collie

If ever I feel down, if ever things aren't going my way and I feel a little blue, I can rest easy at night knowing Ill always have this thread to come back to to cheer me up :lol:


----------



## SuckaPunch510

:rofl:rofl:rofl


@ this thread:deal


----------



## Lunny

:rofl This fucking thread.


----------



## Chatty




----------



## Chatty




----------



## Chatty




----------



## nufc_jay

:lol:


----------



## Trash Bags

Them Bones said:


> Nice little vine titled...
> "Chino's dick had broner walking like..."


this one's great!


----------



## TheBoxingfan101

when i saw that thriller one,
i just burst out laughing lmao


----------



## nufc_jay




----------



## Brauer

FelixTrinidad said:


> Someone finally made a gif of 'Broner's entrance' and 'Exit'
> 
> How do you 'insert' the gifs so people don't have to click the link?
> 
> http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/9132/h1i.gif
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rO1_WD0limI/Uq0zq2V6g7I/AAAAAAAA-Nc/BHa1gEP8O-U/s1600/21.gif


Finally!!! Thank you!!!! :happy


----------



## Kissan

Damn. Always one taking it up to another level :lol:


----------



## Dazl1212

Chatty said:


>


Quality :rofl


----------



## D-U-D-E

Best thread ever. Christmas has come early for me :rofl


----------



## gyllespie

Almost ten pages and nobody has covered the part when he took an intentional dive to the canvas trying to sell his pain after the headbutt? That was fucking ridiculous and hilarious. It was the most delayed, the most forced acting I've ever seen.


----------



## Mexi-Box

tommygun711 said:


> yeah, @turbotime and @Pimp C do.


Damn, you beat me to it. I wish I had more faith in el Chino. I could've done a perma-ban bet (or at least an avi bet) with Cellzki and/or Pimp C. With the trash, shit they were talking about how this would be a repeat of DeMarco, I could've gotten their nut-hugging trash off these forums. Oh, well, turbotime's "war wagon thread" and ESB's bumping old Broner threads is enough humiliation.


----------



## Mexi-Box

gyllespie said:


> Almost ten pages and nobody has covered the part when he took an intentional dive to the canvas trying to sell his pain after the headbutt? That was fucking ridiculous and hilarious. It was the most delayed, the most forced acting I've ever seen.


I said he looked like Zab Judah in the round-by-round thread.


----------



## Brauer

gyllespie said:


> Almost ten pages and nobody has covered the part when he took an intentional dive to the canvas trying to sell his pain after the headbutt? That was fucking ridiculous and hilarious. It was the most delayed, the most forced acting I've ever seen.


:lol: True, that was funny as hell. At the moment I was too pissed to laugh though.


----------



## Felix

Chatty said:


>





Chatty said:


>





Chatty said:


>


Love these three.


----------



## Chatty

Felix said:


> Love these three.


I didn't do these ones, I found them all on Adriens facebook page:rofl


----------



## bjl12

Chatty said:


>


This one is legit gold


----------



## Cableaddict

Dayum, even USA Today has picked up on the GIF thing:

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/12/broner-embarrassing-loss-maidana-gifs/


----------



## Amy

:rofl
This thread made my day!!!


----------



## nvs




----------



## Pro Bro

a little something from me :bbb


----------



## bjl12

Medicine said:


> While walking back through the crowd like a bitch one guy in the audience dumps his whole cup right on top of Broners head....,Some one please make that gif.


Anyone can make .gif's....THIS please :happy


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Cableaddict said:


> Dayum, even USA Today has picked up on the GIF thing:
> 
> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/12/broner-embarrassing-loss-maidana-gifs/


:rofl Look at his fat Dad behind him taking out da luggage.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pro Bro said:


> a little something from me :bbb


:smile:lol::lol:


----------



## nvs

Nice one @Pro Bro :rofl


----------



## nvs




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

I'm actually fucking dying :rofl this is the best thread ever. Somebody please do one of this:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

nvs said:


>


Holy shit rofl.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101

Pro Bro said:


> a little something from me :bbb


lmaooooo classic :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kingboxer

Pro Bro said:


> a little something from me :bbb


:rofl :rofl :rofl I will never get tired of this thread.


----------



## Zopilote

nvs said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Brilliant!


----------



## JDK

nvs said:


>


:rofl:rofl:lol: hard to resist :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

I just died.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

nvs said:


>


I swear, this shit is ATG.


----------



## Dazl1212

Chatty said:


> I didn't do these ones, I found them all on Adriens facebook page:rofl


I heard he has shut his FB down. Probably your fault :lol:


----------



## DeMarco

Love these so much. Thank you.


----------



## Dazl1212

God this thread delivers :rofl


----------



## paloalto00

This is probably the best thing that's happened to me all year, him losing has made everything better


----------



## Trash Bags

paloalto00 said:


> This is probably the best thing that's happened to me all year, him losing has made everything better


:lol:


----------



## D-U-D-E

paloalto00 said:


> This is probably the best thing that's happened to me all year, him losing has made everything better


:deal:lol:


----------



## Muff

This thread is fucking ace.


----------



## Cableaddict

Maidana takes Broner to school:










______________________________________________________________________________ Papi says I ride the short-bus because I'm special !


----------



## Johnstown

MichiganWarrior said:


> Broners in pain there. You play sports you dont play boxing.


how would you know that?

did the guys who all had boxing rings in their living rooms tell you that?


----------



## MadcapMaxie

:rofl This may be the best thread I have ever witnessed. AB has officially become a joke.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Cableaddict said:


> Maidana takes Broner to school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________ Papi says I'm special !


:lol: He's in a fucking bus.


----------



## Jun

paloalto00 said:


> This is probably the best thing that's happened to me all year, him losing has made everything better


:rofl

It was a great fight man :deal


----------



## It's Too Big




----------



## FelixTrinidad

It's funny because if Broner hadn't walked out.. these photo shops would not exist.

The KD'S were funny but the fact that he walked out all stuttering,talking to himself, shaking, and pushing an invisible shopping cart was what made the pictures instant classics. We need those shots to make the photos funny...............and we got it. 

Broner fan or not.. how he walked out was fucking harilous. Dude literally look like he was shell shocked and heading into an asylum.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

:lol::lol:


----------



## tliang1000

Pro Bro said:


> a little something from me :bbb


LOL Good shit


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad

I think Broner just shit on Pacquaio's ATG Thread because Pacquaio only had one freaking expression..........

Face Down. That was funny but Broner got SO MANY MOMENTS AND EXPRESSIONS....there's just so MANY MORE things you can do with Broner than Pac.

Team Slick and Black winning even when losing 
BLAT.


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## Cableaddict

FelixTrinidad said:


>


OMG that's funny!

- No wonder Broner thought he was pushing a shopping cart on the way out of the arena.


----------



## Theron

Can't not laugh when i think of him pushing the shopping cart i mean wtf ws he doing :lol:


----------



## adamcanavan

Best thread ever


----------



## Zopilote

It's Too Big said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

oh fuck!


----------



## TSOL

FelixTrinidad said:


>


Maidana's smirk :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo

Man we really gotta be grateful for these two. What a gold mine.


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


>


Holy shit, that is fucking funny as all hell. Keep em' coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetetheKing

Priceless. You never really want to laugh at a guy's downfall but the guy did it to himself man.


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## BadJuju83

Someone with skills needs to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Jonnybravo

:rofl in stitches at these, karma is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Ashstrodamus

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Mattress

I'm fucking dying here!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

This stuff really are masterpieces and I would imagine they'd sell among the rich folk for millions.


----------



## Cableaddict

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This stuff really are masterpieces and I would imagine they'd sell among the rich folk for millions.


Millions? It's all about the billions!

Well.... maybe not any longer. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Cableaddict said:


> Millions? It's all about the billions!
> 
> Well.... maybe not any longer. :lol:


:rofl :yep


----------



## sailracing

:lol:this thread is gold!!!!


----------



## Cableaddict

I vote this thread becomes a sticky !


----------



## Boxing Fanatic




----------



## shenmue

Thanks guys for this thread, i have been reduced to tears by most of these and every one of them made me laugh. War maidana! "Problem Solved"


----------



## Kush

"Hola me llano Adrienne " :rofl


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Vic




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad

:lol: Whoever did the Harlem Shake video.
Well done. I enjoyed that.

Good timing too on the music.


----------



## GrizzyBeard

FelixTrinidad said:


>


LOL!

This thread is pure gold.


----------



## McKay

:lol: ATG thread


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:rofl abdolute gold


----------



## Vic

FelixTrinidad said:


>


Damn Felix, that´s some nice stuff :lol:


----------



## Snakefist




----------



## sailracing

snakefist said:


>


bwaaahahahah


----------



## Divi253

bballchump11 said:


>


:rofl I bet they talked so much shit before the fight in the gym about brushing his hair after kicking his ass. Him and Maidana got to brush it, respect.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

How would Broner Thread do against European ATG John Terry










From a WORLD WIDE perspective.. John Terry's photoshops is definitely still ahead..........the moment was bigger, it was funnier, and it's John Terry.

But if Broner give us a few more expressions in his next lost..........who knows.


----------



## sailracing

bballchump11 said:


>


:rofl:roflI can't believe this really happened


----------



## sailracing

FelixTrinidad said:


> How would Broner Thread do against European ATG John Terry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a WORLD WIDE perspective.. John Terry's photoshops is definitely still ahead..........the moment was bigger, it was funnier, and it's John Terry.
> 
> But if Broner give us a few more expressions in his next lost..........who knows.


:lol: this picture is begging to be photoshopped


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Man Garcia shouldn't have done that. He crossed the line.

You can't just brush Broner's hair like that.
:lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

:lol:

These are good.

Props to whoever did these:


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## Ilesey

bballchump11 said:


>


:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Vano-irons

FelixTrinidad said:


>


That's fucking brilliant!


----------



## BadJuju83

Snakefist said:


>


:rofl

Thank you :happy


----------



## Roe

Snakefist said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Zopilote

FelixTrinidad said:


>





Snakefist said:


>


ahahahahahahahahah!!!!

Fuck...:rofl


----------



## bballchump11

Chatty said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Executioner




----------



## Chatty

A new image to work with:ibutt


----------



## Chatty




----------



## Chatty




----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

FelixTrinidad said:


>


....LOL..


----------



## Theron

Hahaha fuck Roberts the man, Broner thought he was coming to say good fight and got punkd


----------



## Cableaddict

[







[/QUOTE]
QUOTE=Snakefist;807759]







[/QUOTE]

I'm laughing so hard I can't breathe .......

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict

The Adrien Broner Express:


----------



## thehook13

Holy fuck classic shit right here. great stuff


----------



## paloalto00

I had a bad week, my life is leaving me, I stopped boxing, I began drinking....but then, Adrien Broner got his ass whooped...it makes it all better


----------



## Ivan Drago




----------



## MadcapMaxie

FelixTrinidad said:


>


YES! :rofl


----------



## Zopilote

Executioner said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict

Executioner said:


>


This one's great, but someone should add-in Nazim, sleeping under the conference table. :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Executioner said:


>


:lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

I think that's enough.
Broner is a human being and showed great heart. As boxing fans we must push aside our hatred and respect the fighting spirit of Broner.

It's all good to make fun of him for a day or two.. but there comes a time when we must stop.

You play sports.. you don't play boxing. Broner was in serious pain after the fight.

I think it's time to call this thread to an end.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Haha.. Nah Jk.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

:lol: HOLY FUCK WHO EVER MADE THAT ONE IS GAY AS HELL.

ROFL.. IS THAT FLOYD in the back ground taking a snapshot??????????


----------



## lurker

OOHw may facking Gay!


----------



## PRINCE




----------



## PRINCE

does any1 have the gift where a fan spills drink on broners head?


----------



## Theron

PRINCE said:


> does any1 have the gift where a fan spills drink on broners head?


:deal Havn't seen that one anywhere yet


----------



## PRINCE




----------



## Chatty

PRINCE said:


> does any1 have the gift where a fan spills drink on broners head?


Its pointless doing as you cant see anything, just looks like a guy throwing an empty cup at his back from the corner of the screen.


----------



## Bratwurzt




----------



## Mr. Brain

Medicine said:


> Have fun crying your self to sleep Broner...you ******.


:deal :lol:


----------



## Mr. Brain

Pork N Chili said:


> Is he pushing an invisible shopping cart?


Not invisible as soon as some cgi computer whiz gets on the job of superimposing one there.


----------



## Mr. Brain

FelixTrinidad said:


>


Nichole's reaction.


----------



## thehook13

FelixTrinidad said:


> Haha.. Nah Jk.


Too far :lol:


----------



## sailracing

FelixTrinidad said:


>


atsch:lol: genius


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol:


:rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad

PRINCE said:


>


:lol: HE'S GETTING ATE BY A SHARK

LMFAO.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

shit and I SEE THE BRUSH ROFL.
WHAT A PICTURE.


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## The Sweet Science

FelixTrinidad said:


>


This is gold.


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## The Sweet Science

paloalto00 said:


> This is probably the best thing that's happened to me all year, him losing has made everything better


:lol: Priceless.


----------



## BigBone

Pro Bro said:


> a little something from me :bbb


:lol:

Standing ovation.


----------



## nvs




----------



## Dazl1212

bballchump11 said:


>


Fucking hell :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

nvs said:


>


:verysad too far.

:lol::smile:lol:


----------



## Dazl1212

Chatty said:


> A new image to work with:ibutt


Is... he... brushing his hair? :lol:


----------



## BUMPY

nvs said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Dazl1212

Bratwurzt said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## From Russia

Snakefist said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Thanatos

PRINCE said:


> does any1 have the gift where a fan spills drink on broners head?


No, but there's this.


----------



## bhopheadbut

bballchump11 said:


>


thats cold blooded dude looks mentally crushed there


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán

Pro Bro said:


> a little something from me :bbb


Hahahahahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

lol I keep coming back to this thread. 

It really is glory incarnate.


----------



## Lunny

@Bryn


----------



## ChampionsForever

Thanatos said:


> No, but there's this.


I love this thread, and this has been the best "humbling" of a fighter I can ever recall, Broner is a ick head. But the cunt fan who threw drink over him from inches away deserved a punch in the face, I'd have stuck up for Broner if he stopped in his tracks and jawed that guy right there and then. Regardless of his whole out of ring personality, the worse he deserved from the crowd were boo's.


----------



## Bogotazo

ChampionsForever said:


> I love this thread, and this has been the best "humbling" of a fighter I can ever recall, Broner is a ick head. But the cunt fan who threw drink over him from inches away deserved a punch in the face, I'd have stuck up for Broner if he stopped in his tracks and jawed that guy right there and then. Regardless of his whole out of ring personality, the worse he deserved from the crowd were boo's.


:good


----------



## doylexxx

ChampionsForever said:


> I love this thread, and this has been the best "humbling" of a fighter I can ever recall, Broner is a ick head. But the cunt fan who threw drink over him from inches away deserved a punch in the face, I'd have stuck up for Broner if he stopped in his tracks and jawed that guy right there and then. Regardless of his whole out of ring personality, the worse he deserved from the crowd were boo's.


thats boxing and boxing crowds for ya!!

They pay big money for tickets, let them throw some beer !

Broner deserved it .

they got pelted all the way out lol

thats the downside of being an arrogant SOB

had he taken the mic and told talked to the crowd he wouldnt have got it so bad to be honest


----------



## Vano-irons

PRINCE said:


>


:rofl ooh shit


----------



## ChampionsForever

doylexxx said:


> thats boxing and boxing crowds for ya!!
> 
> They pay big money for tickets, let them throw some beer !
> 
> Broner deserved it .
> 
> they got pelted all the way out lol
> 
> thats the downside of being an arrogant SOB
> 
> had he taken the mic and told talked to the crowd he wouldnt have got it so bad to be honest


 True, he should have taken the mic, he could have gained a lot of respect by giving Maidana props and holding his hands up to losing, the odd empty cup I can just about stand, but throwing dregs of beer over a guy who has just given it his all and took a beating is to far for me.


----------



## Executioner




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Executioner said:


>


;rofl 
:lol:

I'M GONNA DIEE!

WOOOOOOOHHH!!!


----------



## janeschicken

Executioner said:


>


:lol::lol::happy Maidana fucked Broner in the sink.


----------



## Divi253

I'm a Broner fan but a lot of those are creative as fuck :rofl


----------



## Mattress

Thanatos said:


> No, but there's this.


Fuck, he wasn't getting any love there!


----------



## Divi253

ChampionsForever said:


> I love this thread, and this has been the best "humbling" of a fighter I can ever recall, Broner is a ick head. But the cunt fan who threw drink over him from inches away deserved a punch in the face, I'd have stuck up for Broner if he stopped in his tracks and jawed that guy right there and then. Regardless of his whole out of ring personality, the worse he deserved from the crowd were boo's.


Exactly, straight ho shit. You paid to see a fight, most likely paid to see the man get his ass beat. He fights, gets his ass beat, doesn't quit like a bitch and instead takes his ass beating for 12 rounds. He should have stayed for the interview, and sure as shit deserved all of the shit talking, hair brushing and meme's he's had to deal with after the fight. But throwing a drink on someone after they gave their all for 12 rounds for your entertainment is pure garbage. People trash Broner then praise other people doing shit that's equally fucked up, it's sad and shows their stupidity.


----------



## Divi253

Executioner said:


>


HOLY SHIT :rofl:lol::rofl:lol:


----------



## Dazl1212

ChampionsForever said:


> I love this thread, and this has been the best "humbling" of a fighter I can ever recall, Broner is a ick head. But the cunt fan who threw drink over him from inches away deserved a punch in the face, I'd have stuck up for Broner if he stopped in his tracks and jawed that guy right there and then. Regardless of his whole out of ring personality, the worse he deserved from the crowd were boo's.


I cant stand the guy but he'd have gone up in my estimations if he'd slapped the guy. Scum move that was.


----------



## doylexxx

ChampionsForever said:


> True, he should have taken the mic, he could have gained a lot of respect by giving Maidana props and holding his hands up to losing, the odd empty cup I can just about stand, but throwing dregs of beer over a guy who has just given it his all and took a beating is to far for me.


yeah I know you right really,

but its just so humorous , this braggart disrespecting dry humping SOB, getting pelted like the old days


----------



## doylexxx

Dazl1212 said:


> I cant stand the guy but he'd have gone up in my estimations if he'd slapped the guy. Scum move that was.


his handlers would never allow it plus you got a hostile crowd anyway, could turn real bad in that bear pit


----------



## Dazl1212

doylexxx said:


> his handlers would never allow it plus you got a hostile crowd anyway, could turn real bad in that bear pit


True that could have got well out of hand :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Rofl.. This one's funny.


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## Pro Bro

Chatty said:


> A new image to work with:ibutt












:smoke:smoke:smoke


----------



## Pro Bro

nvs said:


> Nice one @Pro Bro :rofl


:cheers


----------



## DobyZhee

Pro Bro said:


> :smoke:smoke:smoke


:lol:


----------



## Chatty

Pro Bro said:


> :smoke:smoke:smoke


:rofl


----------



## Ashstrodamus

Pro Bro said:


> :smoke:smoke:smoke


Holy Fuck!!!!:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons

Pro Bro said:


> :smoke:smoke:smoke


Bravo sir!


----------



## ~Cellzki~

some crazy shit in here :lol:


----------



## Theron

Pro Bro said:


> :smoke:smoke:smoke


:rofl


----------



## nvs




----------



## Nucking Futs

nvs said:


>


:rofl Top one is awesome, Braniel son


----------



## JMP

nvs said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## sailracing

Pro Bro said:


> :smoke:smoke:smoke


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Crean

Pro Bro said:


> :smoke:smoke:smoke


:rofl

Oh my, this is excellent.


----------



## Vic

From Chino´s personal twitter :lol:


----------



## Pro Bro

:horse:horse:horse


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pro Bro said:


> :horse:horse:horse


:rofl .. Holy shit.


----------



## Markyboy86

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=805914402768227&set=vb.118705921489082&type=2&theater

:rofl:rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad

Executioner said:


>


Lol.. this is my favorite one rofl.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Check out Fat Dan eating at a buffet..

Jesus Christ.. Dude can't stop eating...


----------



## Pro Bro

:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pro Bro said:


> :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


:rofl holy fuk


----------



## Markyboy86

Pro Bro said:


> :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


:lol::lol:


----------



## Dazl1212

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl holy fuk


:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool

Quite scary that @FelixTrinidad almost got permabanned.
Without him,this thread doesn't happen.


----------



## Trash Bags

PityTheFool said:


> Quite scary that @FelixTrinidad almost got permabanned.
> Without him,this thread doesn't happen.


really? for what?


----------



## PityTheFool

Pro Bro said:


> :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


Genius! :lol:


----------



## Kissan

I'm really not good at that.


----------



## PityTheFool

Trash Bags said:


> really? for what?


I can't remember the details mate,but I wonder if @turbotime looks at this thread and regrets starting the campaign to get him back.
Felix can get a little confrontational but it's usually deserved.
I was more than happy to jump on that bandwagon because Felix has always been a brilliant poster when he's at the top of his game.You get some fluff on occasion,but even at ESB he went up against the Klittards for fun and never ever gave it a rest.
This thread is exactly why I wanted him freed from the Gulag.


----------



## Kush

Markyboy86 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=805914402768227&set=vb.118705921489082&type=2&theater
> 
> :rofl:rofl


:rofl that dance is great


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Pro Bro said:


> :horse:horse:horse


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Pro Bro

:gunner


----------



## ~Cellzki~

Pro Bro said:


> a little something from me :bbb


:lol: u got talent


----------



## Nyanners :sad5

This thread is fucking goat.


----------



## Divi253

You guys are photoshop experts. :lol: Some gold in this thread.


----------



## Vic

FelixTrinidad said:


> Check out Fat Dan eating at a buffet..
> 
> Jesus Christ.. Dude can't stop eating...


He has a empty plate.


----------



## Pro Bro

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol: u got talent












:cheers


----------



## Pro Bro

:hey:hey:hey


----------



## nvs

@Pro Bro Killing it! :happy


----------



## Cableaddict

Pro Bro said:


> :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


Adrien Broner singing the theme form "Titanic." - A song about a sinking ship.

How brilliantly ironic ! (or is it brilliantly iconic?) :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

pro bro said:


> :hey:hey:hey


wow is there anything you can't do?


----------



## Cableaddict

Pro Bro said:


> :gunner


I'm laughing so hard, I hurt my spleen!


----------



## TSOL

Pro Bro said:


> :hey:hey:hey


WOW :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad

@Pro Bro

Can you work with some Lennox pictures?










Maybe?


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pro Bro is amazing.

He will be even more amazing if he can photoshop Broner taking a beating from Lennox Lewis.
WOW that would be AMAZING.


----------



## Theron

Pro Bro said:


> :horse:horse:horse





Pro Bro said:


> :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt





Pro Bro said:


> :hey:hey:hey


:rofl:rofl:bowdown


----------



## Dazl1212

This thread keeps on giving
:rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Wow Pro Bro's stuff is amazing.


----------



## Mr. Brain

The is the boxing version of the shed of doom thread.


----------



## Lilo

This is the best thread on CHB


----------



## TheFightFan

Snakefist said:


>


thanks my eyes are streaming and my belly bloody aches


----------



## Dazl1212

I have never been so happy to see someone humiliated:lol:


----------



## sailracing

Pro Bro, legendary poster!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad

:rofl
A Broner fan try to come back and make memes of his own.

Lmfao... but he can't even spell.


----------



## rossco

This is epic


----------



## Pro Bro

nvs said:


> @Pro Bro Killing it! :happy


:cheers:ibutt



Cableaddict said:


> Adrien Broner singing the theme form "Titanic." - A song about a sinking ship.
> 
> How brilliantly ironic ! (or is it brilliantly iconic?) :lol:


:yep:yep:deal



FelixTrinidad said:


> Pro Bro is amazing.
> 
> He will be even more amazing if he can photoshop Broner taking a beating from Lennox Lewis.
> WOW that would be AMAZING.


:cheers I'll try something like that later.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Wow Pro Bro's stuff is amazing.


:cheers:smoke



sailracing said:


> Pro Bro, legendary poster!!


:cheers cheers, man.


----------



## Vic

Maybe this picture is good to work with.....


----------



## Pro Bro




----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pro Bro said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict

Pro Bro said:


>


Well done as always, but the idea is to put Broner in situations that illuminate his foolishness, immaturity, or lack of floyd-ness in the ring. This doesn't seem to fit.

Well, anything that keeps this thread going is OK by me, :good - but the earlier stuff is much better.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Cableaddict said:


> Well done as always, but how is this funny? The idea is to put Broner in situations that illuminate his foolishness, immaturity, or lack of floyd-ness in the ring.
> 
> Well, anything that keeps this thread going is OK by me, :good - but the earlier stuff is much better.


The idea is to laugh at Broner.
That last one was more of a skill shop in regards to broner's body position.
Nothing too insulting.

I would like to see one of Broner taking semen on face.


----------



## safc1990

Pro Bro said:


>


Holy shit :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl
> A Broner fan try to come back and make memes of his own.
> 
> Lmfao... but he can't even spell.


Fucking idiots can't spell. atsch Yup, that's a standard Broner fan for you.


----------



## Zopilote

Pro Bro said:


>


AHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

FUCK, You are a GOD! :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad

@Pro Bro..

You got a competitor.. Or is that you as well making those as 'Fighting Words'?

That one I just posted was pure talent. Amazing stuff.


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad

PRINCE said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl


I love that one. Instead of trying to save him, he throws the fucking comb in there too. :rofl

Speaking of comb, where is that ****** @Da Brush. Dude has been quite lately.


----------



## PRINCE




----------



## Cableaddict

FelixTrinidad said:


>


OMFG !!!!! :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Ashstrodamus

Pro Bro said:


> :hey:hey:hey


Holy Shit, that's great!!!!!


----------



## Jonnybravo

Pro Bro said:


> :hey:hey:hey


:rofl:rofl

best one by a mile!


----------



## mgdb26

The next Mayweather


----------



## Bogotazo

FelixTrinidad said:


>


That's actually like art :rofl


----------



## rossco

Bogotazo said:


> That's actually like art :rofl


It's AB spewing out the spunk El Chino dry humped into his rectum.


----------



## Vic

His face looks funny here, new picture to work with.


----------



## Markyboy86

FelixTrinidad said:


>


Someone needs to make a vid like this of that gif


----------



## Theron

Can somebody pleaseee make a gif of him falling off the skateboard and being knocked down in
one gif or like a side by side or something - credit to uncle rico for finding it

8:14


----------



## Uncle Rico

Theron said:


> Can somebody pleaseee make a gif of him falling off the skateboard and being knocked down in
> one gif or like a side by side or something - credit to uncle rico for finding it
> 
> 8:14


Good thinking :good


----------



## FelixTrinidad

vic said:


> his face looks funny here, new picture to work with.


what the fuck holy fuck dude

he looks like berto in this picture.


----------



## FelixTrinidad

Haha Adrien Berto.


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## Cableaddict

The lifespan of this thread seems to have better prospects than the lifespan of Broner's career. :lol:


:clap: arty :hammer







- Now if Leapai could somehow manage to KO Wlad.... I think I'd start going to church on Sundays.


----------



## TheFightFan

FelixTrinidad said:


> Haha Adrien Berto.


I like how Maidana got a couple of ACES up his sleave.


----------



## DobyZhee

how much millions do you think this Broner loss with this loss?

I don't think people would be willing to pay money to see him lose now that he's already lost..


----------



## Cableaddict




----------



## It's Ovah

DobyZhee said:


> how much millions do you think this Broner loss with this loss?
> 
> I don't think people would be willing to pay money to see him lose now that he's already lost..


His stock's plummeted. He built himself up so that a loss would be devastating to him.


----------



## Theron




----------



## MadcapMaxie

Cableaddict said:


> The lifespan of this thread seems to have better prospects than the lifespan of Broner's career. :lol:
> 
> :clap: arty :hammer
> 
> - Now if Leapai could somehow manage to KO Wlad.... I think I'd start going to church on Sundays.


That would be glorious.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

@BigBone's avi










:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cableaddict

Merry Christmas, Bitch !


----------



## Cableaddict

New Year's Resolution #26 :

Never stop ragging on Broner!


----------



## nvs

:rofl :rofl


----------



## KLion22

FelixTrinidad said:


>


Hilarious. I remember him yapping about this. How he will fight anyone from AmeriCANS, MexiCANS, AfriCANS, etc.


----------



## KLion22

TSOL said:


> He got his hair brushed :happy


It's hilarious how badly Maidana owned Broner. From pushing him at the weigh in, to dry humping him and then brushing his hair. That's on top of the ass beating he gave Broner.


----------



## Lunny

KLion22 said:


> It's hilarious how badly Maidana owned Broner. From pushing him at the weigh in, to dry humping him and then brushing his hair. That's on top of the ass beating he gave Broner.


:lol: It was fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Chatty

Hw many people mock brushed Broners hair, Maidana and his second coach double teamed him and then Garcia did. Bet the poor fucker got it all night, bet the docs checking him out were at it and everything.


----------



## Cableaddict

Chatty said:


> ..... bet the docs checking him out were at it and everything.


LOL !

Oh man, I can just see it:

They wheel poor Adrien into the emergency room. Frantic faces all around.

A doctor comes running down the hallway, takes one look at Broner & shouts, "OMG! Nurse, get me a hairbrush, STAT ! " :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## tezel8764




----------



## Theron

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:rofl

''You cant hit what you cant see''

''i'll fuck Maidana up''

(about Mayweather) ''I dont want to be the guy to give him a loss''

Jesus...


----------



## nvs

Ah shit this thread keeps still delivering. Broner = Low budget Mayweather.


----------



## Felix

Dunno if this one's been posted but I only just saw it and it made me smile:


----------



## Gunner

Felix said:


> Dunno if this one's been posted but I only just saw it and it made me smile:


:rofl:


----------



## shenmue

FelixTrinidad said:


>


So funny watching that back after what Maidana did to him. he seemed a bit nervous when talking about Maidana there and that was 6 months before the fight. He showed nervous tension all through the buildup as well up to the opening bell.


----------



## nvs

Broner after the fight


----------



## Divi253

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:rofl :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box

FelixTrinidad said:


>


Holy shit that's hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shenmue

Listen for 2min mark. Broner not very happy with this Ha.


----------



## Dazl1212

shenmue said:


> Listen for 2min mark. Broner not very happy with this Ha.


:lol:


----------



## nvs

Fabolous :rofl


----------



## shenmue

Enjoy, HA.


----------



## Theron

shenmue said:


> Enjoy, HA.


:rofl First two clips ahha


----------



## shenmue

Theron said:


> :rofl First two clips ahha


They were the best part, makes Ab look like a right clown. Then it gets a bit gay but still funny.


----------



## mishima

FelixTrinidad said:


>


Awesome lol


----------



## turbotime

:rofl :-(


----------



## Pro Bro




----------



## FelixTrinidad

Pro Bro said:


>


:lol::rofl:-(


----------



## shenmue

I love this thread, Thanks Maidana.


----------



## Cableaddict

Pro Bo is a meme GOD. :good


----------



## Tyler-Durden

shenmue said:


> Enjoy, HA.


Fuck man that was good. :lol: I don't even hate AB but this is simply funny as fuck.


----------



## Pro Bro

Cableaddict said:


> Pro Bo is a meme GOD. :good


haha, thanks man :cheers


----------



## shenmue

Tyler-Durden said:


> Fuck man that was good. :lol: I don't even hate AB but this is simply funny as fuck.


I am glad you enjoyed it sir, i actually know the guy who made this, he has too much free time on his hands ha.


----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## FelixTrinidad




----------



## Them Bones

:rofl

Good stuff Felix!


----------



## Pro Bro




----------



## Kush

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:lol: they jumped me!


----------



## KO_VALEV

FelixTrinidad said:


>


:lol:


----------



## nvs

:rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Pro Bro said:


>


:rofl

This shit will never get old.


----------



## Chatty

Bump


----------



## Zopilote

:rofl 

Glad to have this bumped again! :happy

Shit will NEVER get old!


----------



## shenmue

Maidana still bring the joy, hope we get to see Maidana batter AB once again, or maybe let Lucas have a go this time.


----------



## Zopilote

:bump


----------



## Them Bones

:yep Always a worthy bump.


----------



## Zopilote

:bump

In celebration of 1 year anniversary of Absolute Bitch getting RAPED in San Antonio by his papi Marcos Maidana! :deal :happy


----------



## Cableaddict

I wonder if Maidana ever saw this thread? :smile


----------



## andyZor

Father and son


----------



## Them Bones

andyZor said:


> Father and son


Nice. When is it from, do you know?


----------



## andyZor

Them Bones said:


> Nice. When is it from, do you know?


today at the MGM grand...


----------



## Them Bones

andyZor said:


> today at the mgm...


Nice.
Cheers


----------



## Cableaddict

andyZor said:


> Father and son


Maidana even owns Broner in the photo ops:

Broner's neckpiece is all ostentatious bling, while Maidana rocks a stunning but classic watch.


----------



## J.R.

nvs said:


>


Oh, that's terrible. :rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Bumping this just in time for tomorrow. Hopefully a few more can be added :smile


----------



## tliang1000

shenmue said:


> So funny watching that back after what Maidana did to him. he seemed a bit nervous when talking about Maidana there and that was 6 months before the fight. He showed nervous tension all through the buildup as well up to the opening bell.


Did this fool said that he don't want to be the one to give Floyd his first loss. Good lord.


----------



## shenmue

tliang1000 said:


> Did this fool said that he don't want to be the one to give Floyd his first loss. Good lord.


Broner did say that ha.


----------



## NSFW

Bump


----------



## Zopilote

NSFW said:


> Bump


Great bump!

What a glorious thread still, almost 3 years later!


----------



## Nucking Futs




----------



## Zopilote

Nucking Futs said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict

Nucking Futs said:


>


Broner has finally perfected the shoulder roll !


----------



## paloalto00

Pro Bro said:


>


Fucking hell that's good


----------

